# Paul Newman ist tot



## Tokko (27 Sep. 2008)

*.
Paul Newman ist tot
*



​
Der US-Schauspieler Paul Newman ist tot. Der 83-Jährige starb gestern an einem Krebsleiden, wie seine Sprecherin Marni Tomljanovic mitteilte.


Newman galt als einer der größten und vielseitigsten Schauspieler Hollywoods. Er war zehn Mal für einen Oscar nominiert. Im Jahr 1987 gewann er die Auszeichnung für den Film "Die Farbe des Geldes" ("The Color of Money"), zudem bekam er 1985 einen Ehren-Oscar für sein Lebenswerk.

Schon vor einem Jahr hatte sich der Superstar nach fünf Jahrzehnten im Filmgeschäft verabschiedet. "Ich habe es 50 Jahre lang gemacht. Jetzt reicht es", erklärte er. Zu seinen bekanntesten Filmen gehören neben "Die Farbe des Geldes" auch "Die Katze auf dem heißen Blechdach" (1958), "Der zerrissene Vorhang" (1966), "Butch Cassidy und Sundance Kid" (1969) und "Nobody's Fool" (1995).

Mit seiner Soßenfirma "Newman's Own" verdiente er zudem mehr als 200 Millionen Dollar, die er komplett für soziale Zwecke spendete.

Quelle: www.tagesschau.de


----------



## floyd (27 Sep. 2008)

Tja, wieder einer von der alten Garde hat die Bühne verlassen


----------



## Katzun (19 Okt. 2008)

einer der besten seiner zeit

R.I.P Paul


----------

